# xxxt mf looking for a zero rear toe in



## tintmanpa (Dec 22, 2004)

hello I race on a carpet oval track and I am looking ot change the rear toe in on my truck I looked into the t5015 rear piovt it was same as original part just blue and lighter is there a rear carrier I can use instead or is ther another rear piviot that is the way i would like the rear piviot ..I cant find any thing please help..


tintman


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

I haven't tried it, but I'd assume you will have to address this at the other end of the A-arms... I'm working from memory here, but I believe Trinity makes rear HUBS that have a built in angle between the hinge pin and the hub -- installed on way, they ADD rear toe-in (for Nitro offroad), but if you installed them "backwards", they would REMOVE some (all?) rear toe-in...

Maybe someone can contribute some more real world info...


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 1999)

I was told to use two degree hubs and put them on backwards. Right on left-left on right. This put me at O degree toe.


----------



## mcastor11 (Oct 21, 2003)

Same here, you do put left on right and right on left.


----------



## tintmanpa (Dec 22, 2004)

i'll try to find some hubs I was hoping to find some plastic not get into the aluminum ones to see if works I have seen aluminum ones on the trinity site for sale...thanks guys


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Part # LOSA9808 I believe is the XXXNT 2 degree rear hub carriers. Mounted on the opposite side will result in "less" but not zero toe in since the truck comes with 3 degrees per side. I have a couple sets on order right now for a couple guys. The only way to get true zero that I know of right now is have someone make you a rear pivot block with zero toe in.


----------



## tintmanpa (Dec 22, 2004)

oval man: 
thanks and your right about the pivot .. I got for x-mas(got it my self :lol: ) trinity rear hubs 2 degree truned them backwards and have 1degree now not 3 you gotta do the math *L* it almost looks straight and it will probably be better than 0degree for handeling....thanks for all the help BTW where is your place


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Glad you got things figured out. My track is located in Smethport, Pa. We are about 2 hours south of Erie or if you've ever heard of it, a half hour south of Bradford.


----------

